#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Dress code, roadie/technicus.

## RL sound

Nu ben ik wel nieuwschierig wat jullie meningen zijn over dress code`s voor een roadie/technicus.

Ik draag zelf zwarte kledij om niet op te vallen, ook tijdens de techniek draag ik zwart.

Mocht ik moeten DJ en dan ga ik wel vrij opzichtig gekleed, dan vraag ik de aandacht.

Wat zijn nou jullie ideen over deze dress-code?

De reden dat ik dit vraag is, omdat ik veel mensen (techniek, roadies) zie, die met witte t-shirt werken, ook tijdens de techniek of met blauwe spijkerbroeken lopen.

De eerste dag dat ik mee ging met een verhuurbedrijf was, zwart, als een geluidsman behoor je niet op te vallen.

Laat maar horen wat jullie er van vinden.







Groeten....

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Licht aan het werk wat ik doe... Monitors mixen ga ik zwart, sta ik naast het podium. Maar als ik bij bijvoorbeeld een bruiloft of een bedrijfsfeest tussen de gasten zit, ga ik gewoon netjes gekleed. Blouse ofzo... Bij galafeesten of iets dergelijks gaat mijn pak mee...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik loop in de winter gewoon met spijkerbroek en een net uitziend t-shirt..En in de zomer gewoon met korte broek...Ik vind juist die personen die allemaal het zelfde gekleed zijn opvallen, zeker als ze allemaal zwart dragen...Het probleem is vaak gewoon dat er legeo mensen zijn, die zich niet kunnen verzorgen en kleden..daarom kiezen bedrijven vaak voor een vorm van bedrijfkleding..Dan valt dat niet zo op vaak..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## LJ Bert

tijdens de opbouw van elke productie draag je gewoon werkkleding (dus veiligheidsschoenen GEEN sportschoentjes) en tijdens het evenement zelf kleed je je naar de omstandigheden (maar toch en beetje netjes)

----------


## RL sound

Mijn mening is als je je netjes kleed (geen korte broek tijdens de zomer, helaas, maar toch) dan maak je een goede reclame, zelfs voor de tijd.

Ik zie het namelijk zo dat ook een cateraar bijvoorbeeld reclame kan maken voor je, zo van:"Nou de mensen van .... zijn ook netjes."

Natuurlijk hoef je niet in 6 delig pak te gaan opbouwen, maar een korte broek vind ik eigenlijk niet kunnen.

Maar ga verder met de meningen.

Groeten....

----------


## MatthiasB

ik ben altijd in het zwart lange jeans broek en men zwarte t shirt met men logo op

als het om trouwfeesten of dergelijk betreft kleed ik me naar de gelegenheid zoals wit hemdje zwarte broek en proper opgeblonken schoentjes

met andere woorden altijd netjes maakt de eerste goede reclame

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## johan L.

In de zomer op festivalletjes Ed. vindt ik een korte broek best kunnen.

Voor de rest hangt het van het Feest af. 

Meestal zwarte broek en een zwart t-shirt maar dat komt meer omdat alle bedrijf zwarte werkshirts hebben. 

en de zwarte broek omdat je wel is ff op je knieen of lastig moet doen en dan zie je niet zo snel dat ie vies is.

voor de rest veiligheids schoenen.



Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## lifesound

Ik doe aan wat er bovenaan in de kast ligt...

netjes, zwart,... allemaal onzin naar mijn mening. Werkkleding is werkkleding. En als het toevallig een witte T-Shirt is dan zal iedereen naar mijn witte T-Shirt moeten staren. Trouwens...Ze moeten niet naar mij kijken, maar naar het podium.

In de professionele wereld bestaat er echt geen dress-code voor techniekers of roadies hoor.

Moet ik in mijn nette kleding 's nachts de vrachtwagen inladen? Neen dank je. Dan zal de klant voor nette kleding moeten zorgen, maar ikzelf niet.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Ik doe aan wat er bovenaan in de kast ligt...
> 
> netjes, zwart,... allemaal onzin naar mijn mening. Werkkleding is werkkleding. En als het toevallig een witte T-Shirt is dan zal iedereen naar mijn witte T-Shirt moeten staren. Trouwens...Ze moeten niet naar mij kijken, maar naar het podium.
> 
> In de professionele wereld bestaat er echt geen dress-code voor techniekers of roadies hoor.
> 
> Moet ik in mijn nette kleding 's nachts de vrachtwagen inladen? Neen dank je. Dan zal de klant voor nette kleding moeten zorgen, maar ikzelf niet.
> 
> Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!



Achzo...

Wel voorig jaar op rock Werchter 2002 zaten er tijdens het concert van de Red Hot Chilli Pepers 4 volgspotters ofzo "in de backdrop".

Een van hen had een wit hemdje en een lichtblauwe jeansbroek aan. En zoiets zou jij doen? Mensen die on stage moeten zijn in zwart, denk dat die "dresscode" (of hoe je het ook wil noemen) er wel degelijk is.

T

(maar daar zijn er natuurlijk van die 'stoere mannen' die het juist andersom gaan doen, en met fluo kleertjes op podium lopen)

----------


## -Aart-

Als ik het zelf mag weten draag ik zwart. Lekker onopvallend (je weet maar nooit waar het goed voor is .. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> en je ziet viezigheid er een stuk minder op. (!)

Als aanwezig werkkleding of indien gewenst iets gepasts.  :Smile:  
De klant (of baas) is in princiepe koning ...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Zwarte broek, zwart shirt... waarom: vind de band meestal fijn (niet te opvallend achter de mengtafel, omdat wij meestal ernaast staan wil dat nogwel eens opvallen als je er met een fel groen shirt staat <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>), vind mn baas okee, ziet er meestal gewoon netjes uit voor elk feest en is onwijs handig om je handen aan af te vegen  :Smile: . En daarbij begon mn ma die zwarte shirts-die-eerst-niet-zwart-waren ook een beetje zat te worden.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## R. den Ridder

Zwart vind ik iets voor in het theater of onstage.

Tijdens bouw- breek trek ik gewoon aan wat me lekker zit, lijkt me belangrijker dan aan een dresscode voldoen als je tig sixbarren en 150 meter klaptruss moet stapelen bijv.

en natuurlijk altijd veiligheidsschoenen, dit vind ik de belangrijkste dresscode!

Ralph

----------


## RL sound

Maar stel nou, je werkt voor een bureau en die zien je dan bouwen in een blauwe broek met een wit T-shirt aan, staat toch niet professioneel? (in mijn ogen dan).

Laat ik wel stellen dat veiligheid geen code behoeft te hebben, maar een eis.







Groeten....

----------


## rinus bakker

Is het een nachtelijk feest dan in het podium-zwart,
en is het voor een lingerie-show dan dragen we gordels met kant!
En doen we klus in een abbatoir dan wordt het een rode overall,
maar bij een beachparty overdag dan mooi in de tijger-tanga! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>


* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## RL sound

Eindelijk iemand die weet hoe het moet <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten....

----------


## Triple S

... ik blijf zwart dragen totdat ze wat donkerders uitvinden... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## MatthiasB

donker zwart LOL

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Wel voorig jaar op rock Werchter 2002 zaten er tijdens het concert van de Red Hot Chilli Pepers 4 volgspotters ofzo "in de backdrop".
> 
> Een van hen had een wit hemdje en een lichtblauwe jeansbroek aan. En zoiets zou jij doen? Mensen die on stage moeten zijn in zwart, denk dat die "dresscode" (of hoe je het ook wil noemen) er wel degelijk is.
> 
> T
> 
> (maar daar zijn er natuurlijk van die 'stoere mannen' die het juist andersom gaan doen, en met fluo kleertjes op podium lopen)



Het gaat hier echt niet om "stoer" hoor. Maar als je elke dag op de baan bent ga je niet echt op zoek naar zwarte/donkere kleding. En het beste bewijs was dan misschien wel werchter voor jou.
Dat zijn nu net de jongens die elke dag op de baan zijn. Die elke dag op de grote jobs zitten. 
Ik doe zowel grote als kleine jobs, en van mij hoef je echt niet te verwachten van elke dag iets donkers aan te doen.
2 jaar geleden probeerde ik inderdaad ook nog 'low profile' te zijn. Maar dat heb ik ondertussen wel opgegeven. Ik ben soms al blij dat ik voor elke dag een proper T-Shirt heb. Eender welke kleur.


Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Juist voor iemand die een paar jobs per week doet moet het geen probleem zijn om een paar zwarte outfits te hebben...

En over het in-en uitladen met je nette pakkie? Even omkleden is zo gepiept dacht ik....

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> En over het in-en uitladen met je nette pakkie? Even omkleden is zo gepiept dacht ik....



meen je dit?
Ik vind het anders best wel grappig....

Anyway.
Ik houd niemand tegen om donkere kleding aan te doen. Ik zal het je ook zeker niet kwalijk nemen. 
Maar ga er aub niet vanuit dat dit een regel is of moet worden. Ik heb trouwens nog nooit iemand horen klagen over mijn kleding. Of horen zeggen dat ik er niet "professioneel" uitzie. En aangezien ik als maar meer gevraagd word zal er niets fout zijn met mijn kleding.

Ieder zijn idee hierover natuurlijk. Maar voor geen enkele firma waar ik voor werk moet ik bepaalde kledij aandoen. Dat is een feit.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## showband

Als er op een bedrijfsfeestenklus voor het publiek zichtbaar mensen niet in het zwart lopen krijg ik ALTIJD geouwe*** achteraf van de boekers.

Het staat uiteraard wel vooraf in de draaiboeken vermeld. Is een keer aanleiding geweest om een PA bedrijf voor de keuze te stellen. "zwart aan of geen klussen meer". Ik heb ook in de snoerenkist een tasje met wat zwarte T-shirts voor noodgevallen.

Ik kan het helaas niet mooier laten klinken dan het is. <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Overigens is het voor de muzikanten niets anders. Die zijn bij ons ook verplicht podiumoutfit te dragen.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Gast1401081

normale klus  = normale kleding ( spijkerbroek, overhemd)

chique klus = chique kleding. ( pak dus, met strop en al)
rock'n'roll = zwart.

tijdens bouw en breek : alles wat maar voorradig is.

wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???

----------


## Jan-Peter

Natuurlijk is het van belang wat je aantrekt tijdens het evenement. Wat het moet zijn is helemaal afhankelijk van het soort evenement. Veelal kan je dit van te voren al afspreken met de opdrachtgever of het bureau waarvoor je werkt.

Ook kan je de eer helemaal aan jezelf houden. Tijdens de opbouw mag je van mij dragen wat je wilt, lange of korte broek maakt niet uit, T-shirt mag in alle kleuren van de regenboog zijn, maar het liefste bedrijfskleding voor de herkenbaarheid.

Het is al eerder genoemd, omkleden ! Wordt door de meeste opdrachtgevers bijzonder op prijs gesteld als je een uurtje voor het feest/evenement even vraagt waar de kleedruimte is, waar je je even kan opfrissen (lekker luchtje op voor de dames !!) en schone kleding aan. 

Een beetje partylokatie heeft wel wat kleedruimten, al dan niet met wastafel/doucheruimte. Met een beetje mazzel liggen de handdoeken al voor je klaar, als je het van te voren vraagt.

Vorig jaar zelfs in een gemeentehuis gebruik mogen maken van de douches, die eigenlijk bestemd zijn voor de medewerkers die 's morgens op de fiets komen en toch fris achter hun bureau willen zitten.

Kortom, schoon en fris aan het feest !

P.S. Hoe zij je hetzelf vinden als die naar oerzweetruikende roadie even langs komt lopen, terwijl jij net lekker zit te eten. Aughh, bah ! <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> En over het in-en uitladen met je nette pakkie? Even omkleden is zo gepiept dacht ik....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> meen je dit?
> Ik vind het anders best wel grappig....



Ja natuurlijk meen ik dit... En blijkbaar ben ik niet de enige die er zo over denkt. Je kan het toch niet maken om in je vieze stinkende zooi tussen de bruiloftsgasten rond te lopen?

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## RL sound

Toch veel verschillende meningen, intresant.

Ga zo door.

Groeten....

----------


## lifesound

sja...doen jullie alles maar in je propere plunje. Zolang ik werk genoeg heb doe ik het wel op mijn manier.

Bedrijfskleding aandoen ... sja, die éne T-shirt die je krijgt de eerste keer je voor die specifieke firma werkt....als je er al één krijgt.
Voor de freelancers ligt er niet altijd iets klaar.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## RL sound

Ook ik doe freelance werk, ik zorg altijd dat ik een zwart shirtje aan heb, of vraag voor de tijd wat gewenst is en als er kleding is.

Voorbereid is het halve werk, zeggen ze wel eens.

Groeten....

----------


## Gast1401081

om dat t-shirt te scoren jelpt de oude truc nog wel eens : doe een t-shirt van de directe concurrent aan...

wat was mijn allereerste handtekening???

----------


## jakobjan

Voor R&R klussen inderdaad altijd zwart,   voor overige klussen aanpassen aan soort feest..

Laden en lossen, gewoon in je normale kloffie, en voor de klus even omkleden.

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## driesmees

ik altijd tshirt of hemd van de organisatie...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> P.S. Hoe zij je hetzelf vinden als die naar oerzweetruikende roadie even langs komt lopen, terwijl jij net lekker zit te eten. Aughh, bah ! <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>



Daar heb ik dan ook altijd een busje chemische douche voor bij <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Omkleden doe ik eigenlijk nooit, ook niet echt tijd voor meestal en vooralsnog geen slechte reacties gekregen dus mn lichaamsgeuren zullen niet al te opvallend zijn <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik kom ook vaker bouwen in gewoon wat ouwe kleren, en daarna gewoon in zwart met bedrijfsshirt/trui of overhemd

als het erg warm is ook de kortebroek aan met opbouwen

tijdens gala ook in het net..



Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## Rv

Voor mij op op- en afbouw altijd slecht broek, want ik heb de slechte gewoonte om mijn sleutels in mijn broekzak te steken, en bij laden/lossen durft daar wel regelmatig een case op steunen (lees schuiven).
Man, die broeken verslijten snel dan! En moeder maar zagen! (en gelijk dat ze heeft lol)

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Omkleden doe ik eigenlijk nooit, (.....)



En douchen zeker één keer per jaar, of het nou nodig is of niet?
Of is daar ook meestal geen tijd voor? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## Tiemen

Ik draag eigenlijk altijd een zwarte Snickers "werkbroek" : extra externe zakken waar je kilo's materiaal in kwijt kan, verstevigde knieen, stof die amper slijt...Eel handig!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: Omkleden doe ik eigenlijk nooit, (.....)
> 			
> ...



Mwa ach, de klusjes die wij doen zijn meestal standaard bruiloftjes met bandje. Dat is een kwestie van 2x sub 2x top, 2 paaltjes licht en een bos bekabeling. Zou jij je daarna helemaal gaan omkleden? Ik dus niet. 
Grotere dingen zijn meestal festivals waar in de meeste gevallen geen douches zijn, dat doe ik dan bij thuiskomt... heeeerlijk  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## RL sound

Zoals een artiest eens tegen mij zei:"Bij elk optreden verkleed ik mij wel 2 a 3 maal, om elke keer toch weer iets anders eruit te zien."

Bij wat voor opterden of wat dan ook kleed ik mij in het zwart en kleed me om, als het gepast is.

Maar ik vind het zeer interssant om te zien hoe kullie allemaal er over denken.

Bedankt voor de reacties.

Groeten....

----------


## B-there

> citaat:Is het een nachtelijk feest dan in het podium-zwart,
> en is het voor een lingerie-show dan dragen we gordels met kant!
> En doen we klus in een abbatoir dan wordt het een rode overall,
> maar bij een beachparty overdag dan mooi in de tijger-tanga!



Hij is wel orgineel!

Ja, ik hou het ook gewoon bij zwarte spijkerbroek, zwart t-shirt, zwarte sweater.
En bij een chique feest of een bepaalde band, nog een blouse met een schone spijkerbroek en shirt.
Bij een nog chiquer feest natuulijk een pak of iets dergelijks.
Ik zorg zelf ook altijd voor een schoon t-shirt.. wel zo lekker.

Verder.. GEEN materiaal aan me riem of in zakken dat ik niet nodig heb! Je ziet wel eens van die zogenaamde 'techniek' boys' met hun hele riem vol hangen met materiaal (bv. 6-cel Maglite,multitool,enz,enz) zodat hun broek bijna afzakt!
Bij hele grote evenementen, waar je koffer niet in de buurt is. Ja, daar kan ik me voorstellen dat je een tangetje en een zaklampje meeneemt.. Maar niet zo'n idioot grote. Je hoeft er niet te honkballen!

Trouwens, persoonlijk vind ik het de benaming 'CREW' achter op een shirt ook overdreven.
In een vliegtuig ja.. Daar heb je een crew. Of op een cruise schip.
_(Volgens het NL-woordenboek betekent 'Crew', bemanning; bezetting, filmgroep)_
Ik weet het.. Het wordt veel gebruikt om het personeel dat bij een band of evenement hoort aan te duiden. Maar ik hou er niet zo van.

Grz

B

<center>Boston Tea Party - Is this a party or what!?</center>

----------


## Kav

Bouw/breek, niet zichtbaar voor publiek: Praktische kleding, kleur maakt niet uit, als het maar praktisch is en werkschoenen.
Bouw/breek, zichtbaar voor publiek: Nettere kleding, maar wel praktisch, bij voorkeur zwarte spijkerbroek o.i.d. en een shirtje met logo  :Wink: 
Show op toneel/podium: Zwarte broek, zwarte schoenen, zwarte sokken en zwart shirt (of overhemd) met lange mouwen zonder logo's o.i.d.; gewoon zo onopvallend mogelijk.
Show FOH: nette kleding, een en ander afhankelijk van het evenement; een publieksevenement mag best wat minder net (sportief) en een bedrijfsevenement meestal wat netter (in pak), natuurlijk is dit afhankelijk van de wensen van de klant.





> citaat:
> Verder.. GEEN materiaal aan me riem of in zakken dat ik niet nodig heb! Je ziet wel eens van die zogenaamde 'techniek' boys' met hun hele riem vol hangen met materiaal (bv. 6-cel Maglite,multitool,enz,enz) zodat hun broek bijna afzakt!



Ik heb liever dat iedereen een multitool en een kleine maglite of een photon-lichtje bij heeft dan dat er steeds aan elkaar om tools moet worden gevraagd of dat je vanaf de brug een touw moet laten zakken om iemand daar een schroevendraaier of een sleutel aan te laten hangen. Dat werkt wel zo efficiënt.

----------


## MatthiasB

wij zijn gelukkig maar met 2 en vinden elkaar altijd weer maar toch staat vanachter op de t-shirt ons logo aleez ja gewoon SIMAT meer niet

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Verder.. GEEN materiaal aan me riem of in zakken dat ik niet nodig heb! Je ziet wel eens van die zogenaamde 'techniek' boys' met hun hele riem vol hangen met materiaal (bv. 6-cel Maglite,multitool,enz,enz) zodat hun broek bijna afzakt!
> Bij hele grote evenementen, waar je koffer niet in de buurt is. Ja, daar kan ik me voorstellen dat je een tangetje en een zaklampje meeneemt.. Maar niet zo'n idioot grote. Je hoeft er niet te honkballen!



Grapjas....

Bij de "hele grote" evenementen, zoals jij ze noemt, is volgens mij de toolbox perfect te vinden op ongeveer 3 stappen van de technieker van dienst.
Maar misschien versta jij onder hele grote evenementen iets anders dan ik. Ik spreek namelijk wel over dingen als T/W, pukkelpop, ...

En indien bij zo'n evenementen je toolbox ver te zoeken is moet je volgens mij dringend je manier van werken aanpassen.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## Kevin_DM

Momenteel schenk ik er zo geen aandacht aan.
Binnenkort ga'k wel iedereen die voor me werkt een shirtje/sweater met logo laten aan doen (komt toch professioneler over, zeker bij grotere jobs). Tijdens evenement ook shirtje/ hemd/ fleece met logo op (alweer professioneler en een beetje xtra reclame).
Voor de rest maakt het me niet veel uit (jeans, jogging, short etc...)
Wel ook weer in het zwart. (als je een vrachtwagen gaat uitladen met een witte shirt heb je ook al half-half een zwarte...)

----------


## cobi

Ik weet niet altijd waar ik terecht kom. Om flexibel te zijn met mijn kleding draag ik meestal een zwarte broek, zwart shirt en een zwart overhemd. Na de opbouw kan ik nog een zwart colbertje aan doen die ik ook altijd bij me heb. Is het een optreden buiten met mooi weer trek ik mijn overhemd lekker uit en werk ik in mijn T-shirt. Als ik avondvullend ergens sta draag ik 9 van de 10 keer een pak.

----------


## lifesound

en gisteren in het sportpaleis was er weer geen sprake van dress-code. Wat toch maar weer eens bewijst dat ik niet zo fout zit door geen speciale kledij aan te trekken op jobs....

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## KoenB

> citaat:
> en gisteren in het sportpaleis was er weer geen sprake van dress-code. Wat toch maar weer eens bewijst dat ik niet zo fout zit door geen speciale kledij aan te trekken op jobs....
> 
> Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!



DB heeft mij enkel gevraagd zo onopvallend mogelijk te blijven. Dit enkel rekening houdend met de camerastandpunten. De mensen van D-rent moesten wel in zwart zijn dacht ik. En voor de rest niets van dress code.

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## RL sound

Met de vraag die ik stelde bedoelde ik niet dat er een dress kode bestaat, maar meer van wat vind je zelf.

Maar ga zo door, vind ik wel intressant.

Nog wel een voorbeeldje, gister een show gedaan waarbij ook een andere techneut bij aanwezig was die een spijkerbroek aan had (te groot) met een shirt wat over de broek hong. Nu was het optreden van achter op het podium, dus het publiek zag het niet, maar wel de tourmanager e.d.

.....



Waar is mijn Gerber nou weer?

----------


## lifesound

wel, wat ik er van vind ....

Als ze willen dat ik zwarte, deftige kleding aandoe op een job, zullen ze dringend meer geld moeten op tafel leggen. We werken nu al bijna voor niets, dan heb ik niet de behoefte nog iets speciaal aan te trekken.



Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## ralph

Tis heel simpel: heb je een functie in de zaal of on stage: zwart

sta je in het dak met een dikke volgspot voor je giechel: zo comfortabel en zweet absorberend mogelijk...

ik vindt wel dat je altijd een reserve shirtje bij je moet hebben  :Smile: 
al is het maar een mooi gesponsord exemplaar van je baas of van een leverancier...
senheiser, martin, prolyte, rhinorigs, ev,SA, noem maar op...ik heb een kast vol met die meuk die toch niet lekker past of redelijk verwassen is  :Smile: 

Maar altijd nog beter dan rondlopen met een koffievlek op navelhoogte!

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> wel, wat ik er van vind ....
> 
> Als ze willen dat ik zwarte, deftige kleding aandoe op een job, zullen ze dringend meer geld moeten op tafel leggen. We werken nu al bijna voor niets, dan heb ik niet de behoefte nog iets speciaal aan te trekken.



Pffffffff



Om nog even op het werchter-onderwerp terug te grijpen. De mensen die om een of andere reden op podium zijn tijdens een optreden waren donker gekleed. Enne, de techniekers van Metallica (om maar eens een respectabel voorbeeldje te geven) waren wel degelijk in het . . . ZWART.

T

----------


## lifesound

sja ... net toeval dat ik de werchter crew ken .....
Ik was er dit jaar zelf niet, dus ik weet echt niet wat ze aanhadden, maar als het allemaal donker was zal het vermoedelijk toeval geweest zijn.

Opgelet! Ik heb het hier niet over de TV crew! Die zijn inderdaad altijd donker gekleed.

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> een mooi gesponsord exemplaar van je baas of van een leverancier...
> senheiser, martin, prolyte,rhinorigs, ev, SA, noem maar op...ik heb een kast vol met die meuk die toch niet lekker past of redelijk verwassen is



Ik voel me als sponsor nu wel aangesproken........
Niet passend? welke maat moet het dan worden XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL?? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
en 'verwassen' !? Dat is toch jouw eigen schuld!? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Enne sinds wanneer zijn de SA shirtjes zwart? 
Ik weetnietbeter of 'SA' is: blauwblauwblauwblauwblauwblauw!!!!!!

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> sja ... net toeval dat ik de werchter crew ken .....
> Ik was er dit jaar zelf niet, dus ik weet echt niet wat ze aanhadden, maar als het allemaal donker was zal het vermoedelijk toeval geweest zijn.



Pffff

Ik was er wel. Als je al gaat beginnen uitspraken doen over dingen die je niet eens weet, waar zijn we mee bezig?

En nee ik heb het niet over Alfacam, want die waren in een hééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééél kort rokje, hèhè

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> En nee ik heb het niet over Alfacam, want die waren in een hééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééél kort rokje, hèhè



Kom Tiemen, 
die opmerking vraag om bewijs!
Daar hebben we een foto-forum diversen voor!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## lifesound

welke uitpraak heb ik gedaan?

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## ralph

2 rinus: je moet je als sponsor niet aangesproken voelen  :Smile: 

Pointe was: zorg dat je er verzorgd bij loopt, laat bij voorkeur een bedrijf dan je shirts verzorgen...en na verloop van tijd worden ze nu eenmaal vaal...dan worden het reserve shirts....

Ik was trouwens erg blij met mn rhinorigs shirt! eerste shirt in jaren dat xl is...had ik jaren niet gehad  :Smile: 

ter illustratie: ik kreeg van de week een 7XL voor een klusje  :Smile: 

is dus niet lullig bedoeld, maar nogmaals: zorg dat je altijd om kan kleden...
en ik kan me een verhaal van rinus herinneren dat hij toch wel erg blij was met een paar reserve shirtjes ipv wat jute<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## lj djcenter

Ik vindt zwart wel passen voor een lj en technicus Zelfs het vervoer toe. Je kan op grote manifestaties het vervoer van de sound en kight der altijd uit halen pikzwart er zo weinig mogelijk reclame derop. We moeten toch niet opvallen he. Ik draag altijd zwarte polo met op de rug het logo van het bedrijf in het wit zodat het wat reflecteert als je door de zaal loopt en, een donkere jeansbroek

There's no party without a good Lj :-)

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Je kan op grote manifestaties het vervoer van de sound en kight der altijd uit halen pikzwart er zo weinig mogelijk reclame derop.



A Wel degelijk reclame op sommige
B Zwart zijn er toch niet zoveel...Is ook ideaal om andere, minder gewenste gasten, uit te nodigen!
C Het enige wat je meestal (niet bij de hele groten) over vervoer van licht/geluid, en dan vooral in de RnR, kan zeggen is : ze gebruiken vervooer dat 7de hands is en echt door niemand anders meer wil gebruikt worden...

T

----------


## MarsBravo

Dresskoot: donker EN onopvallend (zo niet, dan niet op de vloer of in de zaal).
Een XXXL van de KS (donker antraciet): "om te paragliden?"

Nu weet ik het zeker, we worden geen vrienden:
Rinus in een Rhino-tanga... (brrrrrr)
 :Wink:

----------


## RDH

Wij doen alleen kleine shoowtjes maar toch...opbouwen gaat gewoon in enigsinds nette maar wel oude kleren (gebeurt makkelijk hoor...even zo'n randje en scheur..je hebt weer een korte broek). Tijdens het optreden hebben we een overhemd met de naam van de show. Op onze site staat vast wel ergens een foto...

groeten,

Remco

p.s. ergens buiten opbouwen met zo'n hempie aan vind ik niet kunnen; wanneer je aan iets pakt wat boven je hangt mag iedereen meegenieten van de onderkant van je armen zeg maar :S

----------


## AJB

&lt;zucht&gt; wat een toestand om een paar lapjes stof...

Wat je uitstraalt krijg je terug; voel jij je prettig en ben je lekker aan het werk zal niemand zeuren over een blauwe spijkerbroek. De enige eis aan kleding die bestaat is de opdrachtgever. Deze heeft een verwachtingspatroon, en indien de klus niet soepel loopt zal hij terugkomen op onbelangrijke details als kleding. Een stage-hand die met witte shirts gaat omrotzooien, dient mijns inziens te worden opgenomen in de plaatselijke kliniek onder het motto; get a life !... Verder is het zelfs in het theater doodgewoon dat een operator/FOH-mixer niet in het zwart loopt. Verzorgt is het keyword. Zelf heb ik gewoon een nette broek + polo/overhemd aan. Niets mis mee, en zit ook lekker. Ik vind het vanuit artistiek oogpunt niet hoopgevend als er tussen het modieuze publiek een zwart gevaarte opdoemd dat uitstraalt dat 'ie al 10 jaar geen normaal sociaal leven heeft gehad <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>(vooral die lui met kistjes/military boots aan)

keep reacting, lekker je tijd verdoen  :Big Grin: 


greetz AJB

Transfers light into emotion

----------


## peentje

mijn kledinglijn is heel verschillend.

Tijdens de opbouw in een gesloten lokatie, alles wat vuil mag worden. Tijdens de openingstijden schoon en netjes bij voorkeur onopvallend. (aangepast aan het publiek)
disco: nette donkere spijkerbroek en donker shirt met zo weinig mogelijk reclame
strand: shirt en korte broek
bedrijfsfeestjes: zakelijke kleding
Mijn schoenen hebben stalen neuzen maar zien er uit als nette schoenen. Heb even moeten zoeken maar ze vorig jaar in Australie gevonden.

Lokatiewerk tijdens de openingstijden in disco's wat ik vaak moet doen. Jas met logo om fatsoenlijk zonder discussie binnen te komen, mijn koffers helpen ook al veel. Tijdens het optreden gewoon een uitgaanstenue. gewoon een spijkerbroek met vaak een zwart shirt met vaak een (open) blouse erover. Die blouse werkt dan gelijk mijn maglite en Leatherman weg. (die dingen heb ik toch wel vaak net even nodig)

niet zo luid, ik kom voor mijn rust.

----------


## Enrico

Ik zoek kleding voor mijn opleiding theater techniek. ik moet n zwart overall met afsluitbare zakken, en lederen handschoenen, om de lampen mee te kunnen stellen.(hitte werend dus)

Weet iemand waar ik dat vinden kan, in omgeving hoordholland?

Mail me aub!

----------


## AJB

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Welke grappenmaker heeft jou verteld dat je in overall en met handschoenen lampen moet stellen  [:0]

stelletje clowns... 

't is verd*mme geen autogarage !!!

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Ik zoek kleding ...



En dan durft men zeggen dat er geen domme vragen bestaan....

----------


## ralph

klopt, domme quotes bestaan wel...

Wie je dit kleding advies heeft gegeven Enrico, die heeft wel gevoel voor humor  :Big Grin: 

Lampen stellen in een overal..lekker als je ff moet kleien tussendoor :Wink: 
Overal is voor gore klussen, dus als je in het spant moet zijn erg handig, trek je na je gore klusje uit, mik je in de was.

verder werk ik persoonlijk liever niet met handschoenen waar vingertoppen aanzitten..ik voel graag skin2skin[:X]

----------


## AJB

Deze jongen is nogal onzeker, volgens mij dezelfde persoon die ook vroeg of we hem praktijk-grappen wilden influisteren... Gebrek aan initiatief en creativiteit; ongeschikt voor het vak (keihard maar waar...)

----------


## tomv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> 
> verder werk ik persoonlijk liever niet met handschoenen waar vingertoppen aanzitten..ik voel graag skin2skin[:X]



Ik heb toch liefst handschoenen aan als ik lampen stel (de banaan),
heb al meermaals een "patat" gehad op m'n vingers en na een paar keer krijg je daar echt genoeg van.

Maar om topic beetje terug te volgen:
schoeisel: Veiligheidsschoenen S3 die er nog netjes uitzien ook. (voor tijdens voorstelling enz ook geschikt duz)
broek: jeans ofzo met verschillende zakken, lang of kort afhankelijk van het weer
t-shirt: tijdens bouwen één dat tegen 'beetje' vuil kan, tijdens show ofwel t-shirt van event zelf ofwel lekka zwart [8D]

Maar het blijft afhankelijk van het klusje wat je moet doen he

----------


## rinus bakker

ik prefereer al jaren het string-broekje 
- vooral in zomers als dit...
(Eh, niet voor mezelf hoor.... )

----------


## AJB

Ik niet...zweer bij uniforms van Mart Visser... :Big Grin: 
Liefst zo warm en veilig mogelijk, vooral als je op 8 mtr. in een brandende lichtkap moet stellen...

Overall met zakken lijkt me wel wat [B)][:I] :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Zoals mijn opa al zei : wat goed is tegen kou is ook goed tegen warmte, dus ik heb mijn ISO-pak maar weer aangedaan.....

----------


## LJ Bert

wat ik in de kast heb liggen om het eendar wat om op te bouwen en af te breken als het maar netjes overkomt. geen vodden. meestal krijg je wel een deel t-shirtjes en dan doe je die aan. en tijdens de show iets deftig al dan niet van de firma. maar denk maar niet dat ik met 30°c buiten in het zwart ga lopen. pffff

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> Meestal krijg je wel een deel t-shirtjes en dan doe je die aan.



Ook al op de serieuze klusjes geweest? Een T-shirt krijgen? Security en dat soort volk krijgt die dingen. Wij zullen er achter moeten vragen, en in 99 % van de gevallen krijg je een negatief antwoord.

ff ontopic: dresscode? haha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ik denk dat ik nog steeds aan doe waar ik me lekker in voel. Moet er onstage gefilmd worden, dan is het wel zwart, tot de schoenen aan toe, ook de kabelsleper! Da's gewoon een kwestie van een elementaire richtlijn.

mvg,

----------


## shure-fan

makkelijk zat:  in het zwart, dus zwarte broek en zwart shirt, bij koudere locaties ook een donker grijze dunne trui,

----------


## LJ Bert

ja krijgen maar niet van festivals dat klopt meestal is het van de tours waar we mee rondtrekken. van de groep of van de artiest zelf dan. en van de dealers van je spullen even achter vragen wel. klop ook maar als je genoeg aankoopt doen ze niet moeilijk over een shirtje.  :Smile:  en festivals daar moet je idd een hoop mazzel hebben

----------


## sidhe

vind het niet zo moeilijk om in zwart te gaan... heb bijna alleen maar zwart in mijn kast!
Met hele nette kleding heb ik wat meer moeite.. heb weleens op een bruiloft lampen staan stellen in een gala jurk en hoge hakken... geloof me dat is geen succes... 
Vind dat als je moet opbouwen met gasten erbij toch wel gewoon net in zwart moet kunnen doen.

grtz sidhe

----------


## FiëstaLj

Geen bikini met dit weer sabine ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## sidhe

op een beach party :Wink:

----------


## R. den Ridder

weet je wat erg is....

Dat als je na een half jaar geleden uit het vak bent gestapt (voor wat betreft fulltime dan) en de zomer begint weer je tot de conclusie moet komen dat 90% van je shirts met korte mouwen ofwel zwart is met brandgaten ofwel altijd iets van de woorden crew, sound of light bevat.......

----------


## Gast1401081

1 doe een shirt aan van de concurrentie, heb je heel snel een shirt van die avond te pakken...
2 Hoge hakken en gala ? lijkt mij juist Wel een succes...

----------


## vasco

Las dat veel mensen kiezen voor zwarte broek vanwegen het vuil. Nou daarvoor kies ik liever mijn donkerblauwe broeken, nooit zwart, zijn altijd grijs aan het einde van de dag  :Wink: 

Tijdens het bouwen maakt het mij niks uit maar heb tijdens de draaidagen altijd een zwart shirt bij me. Vaak krijg ik ook een shirt van de productie om aan te doen als ik bij de FOH zit. Verder ligt het ook aan de klus wat ik draag. Op een bruiloft ga ik op netjes.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Ralph.d.R... 
dacht je dan dat ze je op een productie shirts van Artis, Burgers Bush of de Peking Zoo zouden geven?
of dat op je rug zou staan: "Hier loopt de beste verzekeringsagent van Europa?"
Bij tuincentra, of keukeninstallateurs zijn de mensen toch ook niet verbaasd dat ze geen overals met "Chevrolet - the American Heartbeat" erop krijgen.... 
moet ik verder gaan?

2 Mac..
ouwe truc, maar werkt bijna altijd.

----------


## DJEM

Rinus, welke truc van mac bedoel die altijd werkt?

......_2 Hoge hakken en gala ? lijkt mij juist Wel een succes..._? :Big Grin: 

Slijmen bij de baas?[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> Rinus, welke truc van mac bedoel die altijd werkt?
> ......_2 Hoge hakken en gala ? lijkt mij juist Wel een succes..._?



Ehhmm, deze: _doe een shirt aan van de concurrentie, heb je heel snel een shirt van die avond te pakken..._
En hij werkt inderdaad in de meeste gevallen erg goed  :Wink:

----------


## joe

afgelopen zondag op het circuit van zandvoort gewerkt, geloof me het was iets te warm voor zwarte kleding[xx(][xx(] ben blij dat het weer iets koeler is.

----------


## R. den Ridder

bedoeldeeigenlijk meer dat ik me een slag in de rondte heb moeten kopen om een garderobe te krijgen die was afgestemd op mijn leven als ambtenaar in de zomer :-)

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> ......_2 Hoge hakken en gala ? lijkt mij juist Wel een succes..._?



als het aan mij ligt:  :Big Grin: 

Hoge hakken en een zeeeeeeeeeeer korte rok ... heeft het meeste succes.
 :Wink:  El Rhinhorn [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## DJEM

Zelf de voorkeur voor zwart. Deze ervaring ook in transport gekregen met lading, welk meestal behoorlijk stoffig is. Met licht gekleurde kleding blijf je schone kleren aan trekken op een dag!

Op donkere word ook wel vies, doch zie je minder. Lijkt stuk netter bij klant!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Bij een theateropdrachtje: zwart!
Als DJ: toch wel iets flitsend, hoeven ze minder lang naar me te zoeken als ze een plaatje willen aanvragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Bij een theateropdrachtje: zwart!
> Als DJ: toch wel iets flitsend, hoeven ze minder lang naar me te zoeken als ze een plaatje willen aanvragen



En ze weten je sneller te vinden als iets niet gaat zoals het moet gaan![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## BrianFerl

> Als ik het zelf mag weten draag ik zwart. Lekker onopvallend (je weet maar nooit waar het goed voor is .. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> en je ziet viezigheid er een stuk minder op. (!)
> 
> Als aanwezig werkkleding of indien gewenst iets gepasts.  
> De klant (of baas) is in princiepe koning ...



Ik hou van gescheurde jeans. Hier kan je zien hoe je eenvoudig thuis gescheurde jeans maakt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX9nMCmN1wc

----------


## Merijndj

Zow over oude koeien gesproken, wel goed gezocht overigens... Echter Brianferl, het is niet handig te reageren op een topic uit 2004  :Wink: 
Tenzij je een erg nuttige toevoeging hebt natuurlijk.

----------


## frederic

jah als techniekers over de mode beginnen zwanzen, zijn we ver van huis  :Smile:

----------


## SPS

Zwarte shirts in een verduisterde zaal doet het altijd nog het beste...

----------

